# Group Buy BIG Three Kits



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*10 Black 4 Gauge Kits for $50*​
I am going to do a group buy for the Big Three Kits that i make and sell.I am doing this to start getting the product out for people to review and report.I personally have seen and increase in 2 MPG City over 2 tanks. As well as the other info stated in the link in my sig.

If we can get 10 people to buy a kit i will sell them for $50 per. 

*This is a $10 savings, and shipping is included in the price for US buyers!!! If you live outside the US i will pay the first $5 and you will just pay the diffrence. *

This will be the Black 4 Gauge kits. Once the list is complete i will send a PM verifying that all members still want to buy the kit and once all come back, i will send you the PayPal Account info where the payment will be sent to.

Received Payment
1. ErickysGSX (1.4)...Status- made/SHIPPED
2. MafiaLTZ11 (1.4)...Status- made/SHIPPED
3. Epickphale (1.4)...Status-MADE/SHIPPED
4. Sunline Fan (1.4)...Status-MADE/SHIPPED
5. 20131pz69 (1.4)...Status-MADE/SHIPPED
6.AutumnCruzeRS (1.4) Status-MADE/SHIPPED
7. Calintz (1.8)...Status- MADE/SHIPPED
8. ikermit (1.8)...Status- MADE/SHIPPED
9. cruzader13196 Status- MADE/SHIPPED

Not Received
1.ShoelessJake Status- MADE



ALTERNATE VEHICLE LIST (need 5 for deal)
1) AutumnCruzeRS (S10)
2) ErickyGSX (06' Colorado)
3)
4)
5)

This deal will only be going on through the month of *April*.If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Also anyone how has already purchased a kit from me, your comments are welcome as well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in. Let me know on billing info and shipment time thx.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

me 3!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

$50 US all in? Hmmm... Installation is pretty straight forward too eh? If so I am down.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah it's very easy acouple bolts and that's it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Will look out for reviews - very interesting!


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

What exactly is this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

After Facebook chatting with Terry about it, I'm in!

And here's a link about it for those who don't know: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12114-big-3-kits-f-s-order-form.html


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol.... April fools was yesterday...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kobowm said:


> Lol.... April fools was yesterday...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mind clarifying that? I'd love to hear what you actually meant to say.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I already put the order in for the 60+ feet of cable, all the bolts and the heat shrink tube early this morning. I Have 20 terminals in stock. I will be ordering the rest of the terminals (40) today. 

As soon as I get the supplies I need; I will start working on assembling the kits so there is little turn around time as possible for these kits. 

Just so everyone is aware I will be unable to answer questions from April 4th-7th as I will be in Quantico VA for Marine Corps training. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok guys as a added bonus I upgraded your guys' copper terminals to these. Enjoy 








***Status update***
All supplies are ordered!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome!!! 

But we need to pay, i imagine first week of May i guess? If so that is perfect, because all my cards would have closed ;-). (A lot of random expenses coming up this month due to me getting married). If not, no worries, i am still in.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Basically as soon as we hit 10. We will start the procedure for verifying everyone's intentions of paying. 

If for some reason a couple of you can't pay the full amount we can do two separate payments to make sure you guys can lock in your deal.

The guys that pay in full will have their kits put on the priority list and those will be sent out first.

If anyone has payment issues please sent me a PM and we can work something out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tecollins1 said:


> Basically as soon as we hit 10. We will start the procedure for verifying everyone's intentions of paying.
> 
> If for some reason a couple of you can't pay the full amount we can do two separate payments to make sure you guys can lock in your deal.
> 
> ...


Fair enough thanks!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

No prob


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Tecollins count me in.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

List updated! Only 4 spots left open!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Add me to the list Collins! Thank you sir!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

3 spots left!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

If instructions are included or a how-to video made, you can put me down as number 8 on the list. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't worry I'll make one 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Then consider me in. Can pay in full whenever we get everything settled. Thanks brother. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only 2 Spots left! Who wants one?!?!


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Ill pay in full NOW lets get this done! Haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Less than 48 hours after posting, and this guy has filled 8 out of 10 slots of his group buy! 

I have one of these kits and I highly recommend it. Strengthening your electricals is never a bad thing. Want to know what's funny though? These are better built than the OE wires. The OE wires are open-terminal, which means they will eventually start to corrode. These are sealed pretty nicely.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Less than 48 hours after posting, and this guy has filled 8 out of 10 slots of his group buy!
> 
> I have one of these kits and I highly recommend it. Strengthening your electricals is never a bad thing. Want to know what's funny though? These are better built than the OE wires. The OE wires are open-terminal, which means they will eventually start to corrode. These are sealed pretty nicely.


I just want to put less stress on the starter and alternator etc. Buying that is more of a long term investment than anything.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I just want to put less stress on the starter and alternator etc. Buying that is more of a long term investment than anything.


Indeed. This wiring added to the factory wiring increases total capacity, which allows it the electrical system sustain a higher load without dropping voltage. The end result is a reduction in amperage required to provide a certain level of power, which results in less stress and less heat. 

This is why, for reliability purposes, most people prefer to run air compressor on 240V instead of 120V. Not only is it easier to get the power without needing a massive breaker, but the reduction in created heat increases longevity.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

These kits come with all neccesary hardware such as bolts and washers or is existing hardware used to install?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> These kits come with all neccesary hardware such as bolts and washers or is existing hardware used to install?


One bolt is included for mounting to the cylinder head. All other mounting points utilize existing anchors and connections.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

TC I would be in for 2 kits if you think this kit would work on a 04 s10 w/4.3 V6.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> TC I would be in for 2 kits if you think this kit would work on a 04 s10 w/4.3 V6.


We can def work out a deal for your s10 but since the lengths of cable is already bought and shipped I want to make sure 100% that you won't have any probs.we can figure out the proper size at a later date 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Since someone asked for pics in a pm here are a couple so you know what to expect.















The discoloration is from the torch when you heat up the term. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright put me down for 2. Are we to 10 yet?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

not quite We are at 9 as of right now :eusa_clap:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Who's going to be our last guy?
We only need one more and we can call it a day! Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Come on guys. You know your car wants it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Count in me as number 10. 2 mpg may pay for itself eventually. One question though, can I get my cables in black?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Count me in for one kit


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a reminder that I will be away till the 7th. So don't worry if you don't here from me for a couple days.

As soon as I get back we will kick off the assembly process and work on finalizing the payment process.

The 60ft+ of cable is arriving today. The bolts arrived yesterday will also get half of the shrink wrap tube today as well.

Ryan (onlytaurus) will be monitoring this thread and if any changes to the list need to be made send him a PM and he will take care of you till I return.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

We're officially over 10! Keep the requests coming guys! This kit is great!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome! I spoke with my finance department and she said ok cool! So i won't have to wait too long to make payment.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Terry is also inviting other vehicles for this kit as well. May take a tad bit longer, for proper measurements and wire, but has informed me that he will do a deal for the 'alternative vehicle' list if the number interested reaches 5!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Awesome! I spoke with my finance department and she said ok cool! So i won't have to wait too long to make payment.


LOL! its funny my wife ask ME if she can buy a pair shoes or a Hang bag all the time.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> LOL! its funny my wife ask ME if she can buy a pair shoes or a Hang bag all the time.


Mine does the same, we always ask each other before we buy anything. Better to keep track of expenses that way.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Mine does the same, we always ask each other before we buy anything. Better to keep track of expenses that way.


I heard that. We both put each other in check on anything we buy that way we have a steady bank account.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

I would also be interested in a kit for my '06 Colorado. Hopefully the alternate vehicles list gets longer.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys just checkin in.
Still out in the field. Has been a long couple days shooting. 0430-2230 everyday. I will be heading home tomorrow so I will let you guys know if I got all the supplies in yet or not.

Btw today was final qualification. 
i shot Expert (like a boss) 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

What qualification course have you been running? I always enjoy gun shoot day here at my command. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

200yrd- 
slow fire- sitting, kneeling, standing 
5 rds each
Rapid fire- kneeling 
10rds

300yrd-
Slow fire- sitting 
5rds
Rapid fire- prone
10rds

500yrd-
Prone
10rds
Second course

50yrd
React drills
42rds total

100yrds
Moving targets 
8rds total




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Status update all packages have been delivered. I will start on them on Monday.

What I need you guys to do now is PM me your full name and address that the package will be sent to. This will also confirm that you are ready to pay. If you have any questions or comments please put them in the PM.

Once I get your pm I will send you the PayPal account info where you will send the money.

I will update the list on the first page with the status of your order. 



Made/ waiting on payment or USPS to open

Shipped

Order complete



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

PM sent.

Just curious, at this point how likely is it that you'll be doing alternate vehicles too?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah the alternate list is for other vehicles and for the Cruze so we can get the proper number of orders to ship.

The only thing I need is for the people with different vehicles; they have to take the measurements for me.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stickied to make it easier to find.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So far I have received 2 full payments.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

First two orders have been made and shipped!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Updated the Alternate list.
We still need 3 more guys interested to lock in the deal. This applies to "ANY" car. All you need to do is get the measurements. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

2 more kits completed. I will ship them out tomorrow.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

PM Sent! Can't wait for the kit!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

PM received and updated list.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just sent payment... Awesome cant wait


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Payed too! This is great! Thanks TC


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4 More kits being shipped today!!!!









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well that was quick payed and shipped within 2 hours.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Look what arrived today! They do look amazing, very high quality!

View attachment 12796


I'm pretty sure it was harder to get into the box than it'll be to install.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

How exactly IS it installed. Bit of a noob to all of this here


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> How exactly IS it installed. Bit of a noob to all of this here


From the boss himself: How to install your big three kit. - YouTube


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

All kits are compete and will be shipped today  watch your inboxes for tracking #s


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I am newish and missed on this opportunity. Can we start a Group#2 buy? 

1. EcoDave
2. ?
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?
6. ?
7. ?
8. ?
9. ?
10 ?

Who else is interested?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I am newish and missed on this opportunity. Can we start a Group#2 buy?
> 
> 1. EcoDave
> 2. ?
> ...


If you can get at least two more people to show interest. ill start a new thread for a 2nd group buy at same price and the same 10 order requirement. If you get 5 or less ill do a $5 off deal.
The deadline will be at the end of April.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Would something like this void or hinder the warranty? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Would something like this void or hinder the warranty?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No. It's simply a reinforcement of the stock wiring system.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I have this installed and works great.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Installed mine with ease. Is there a way to tell its making a difference?


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Are the kits in black now for all wires?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

FromTheCrypt said:


> Are the kits in black now for all wires?


For the group buy they will be all black.
As of right now the company that I use is completely out of 4 gauge wire (wonder why  ) 
They are Sopose to get a shipment in on 5/7/13. So I will be taking orders until they get their shipment in that give you guys around 3 weeks to decide/save up for the next group buy.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I am newish and missed on this opportunity. Can we start a Group#2 buy? 

1. EcoDave
2. FromTheCrypt
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?
6. ?
7. ?
8. ?
9. ?
10 ?

Who else is interested?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I'll get the new thread up In a couple min ill put the link in this thread once I'm done.

Ill close this thread once I shipout the last kit.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in if you do a 2nd group buy. I know my lights dim when the stereo's turned up a bit and was considering putting in a capacitor but if this helps i'd much rather go this way.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Guess I for got to add the link yesterday sry about that.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13004



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Received my kit today. Can't wait to install it tomorrow after work. Thanks again Terry. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Installing mine this weekend or Tuesday

Do i get V-Tech power with this or just standard electroncs?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This may sound completely stupid.

But i am not replacing any cables just adding on? For example, i don't have my negative battery grounded apaprently. Or the screw terminal on the side is just empty. Was i supposed to have something there from the get go?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

iKermit said:


> This may sound completely stupid.
> 
> But i am not replacing any cables just adding on? For example, i don't have my negative battery grounded apaprently. Or the screw terminal on the side is just empty. Was i supposed to have something there from the get go?


Not sure about the 1.8 might be a lil different.
But you do just add on the cables. You can ask smurf he has a 1.8


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

No replacements for the 1.8. Installed on my LS. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

